# OMG;Whats going to happen to the Bay



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

How fishable do you think its gonna be;I like the salinity being high;but I think those days may be over.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

it'll be fine...in april


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

would I be better off taking up freshwater fishing from this point on?I like Crappie,and Walleye just as much as Speckled Trout,Red Drum and Stripers.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I heard parts of the bay could experience up to 1O foot waves. I wonder how much it will change structure.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

It will most likely get filled in


----------



## Mike1013 (Oct 16, 2012)

New to all this but imagine not good...won't they be hiding? Or just out farther? Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Its more than just the salinity, don't forget all the pollutants and silt in the Susquehanna basin ready to overflow and wash down the bay. That's the reason for the dead zone of water in the bay....


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Last time it actually helped the fishing I'm going to the tank on Saturday. I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a charter fishing trip scheduled for Saturday morning...I wonder if that is still going to happen and how good the bite will be...


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Gonna be hard to fish for awhile. After Irene there was tons and tons of debris, logs and trash in the bay for weks.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Last hurricane it was bright orange under the Bay Bridge due to sediments coming from the headwaters. I can't imagine what it's gonna be like now. I do know this, it's slowly turning into the biggest carp and catfish hole east of the Mississippi.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

firemunkee said:


> I have a charter fishing trip scheduled for Saturday morning...I wonder if that is still going to happen and how good the bite will be...


What boat did you book ?


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Its impossible to know whats going to happen to the bay since no one knows exactly how much sediment and chemicals came into the bay, The flooding doesn't seem near as bad as Agnes, I've seen more flooding in my nieghborhood just from regular thunderstorms, but the flooding is more widespread then probally any other storm weve ever had before


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

turboandy said:


> What boat did you book ?


There was a deal on Groupon back in May that I grabbed (I think it came out again recently as well). It is for Upper Chesapeake Bay Charters http://www.trophyrockfishcharters.com/


----------



## slogg (Aug 7, 2010)

Your trip will be cancelled this weekend, and if it isn't, I wouldn't want to go. Fishing will be ultra-terrible for at least a week in bay / tribs. Longterm? Should be just fine. We're still going to record 2012 as a drought year, so salinity will remain elevated. The problem that COULD occur would be with the destruction of the SAV-submerged aquatic vegetation- (and/or other types of 'structure'). This was a noted consequence Hurricane Agnes in the 70's. Oyster populations were starting to recover slightly before Agnes, but once the seagrasses were torn out, they never fully recovered, thus the 'cloudying' of the bay during that time. We're STILL not recovered from that, but Agnes was probably a lot more destructive to the Bay Proper, so maybe Sandy doesn't end up having nearly the same effect on the bay.


----------



## slogg (Aug 7, 2010)

I would guess that 2012 is over though. For me it was already heading that direction. This was the nail in the coffin.

Tight lines!


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I went down to Rocky pt park this evening to look for any damage and I was surprised how good the water looked, there was even a few fishermen fishing the bank, they said they caught a couple small white perch. The water was a couple feet higher then normal, and I could see the debris line where the water was at its highest point, it was simular in hieght to Ilene last year, probally 8' lower then Isabel was. not bad at all. I think It all depends on what comes down the susquehana in the next week or so. I know from past storms that you can do surprisingly good the next few days after a big storm, until the crap from the susky comes


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Fishin ain't over guys. We are getting ready to start gearing up our charter boat for the fall trophies. 
This weather will cool the bay and should bring em in earlier than most years.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

It will take a couple of days for the full effect of Sandy to come down the Bay, but it will probably be a debris ridden mud soup once it does. But like others have said, once things clear up, fishing will probably turn up. The surge in cold water should turn up feeding full scale.


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Water all along the east coast has cooled pretty significantly...
http://www.nodc.noaa.gov/dsdt/cwtg/catl.html

Now if only the water will clear up and not too much junk flows down the Chesapeake, we will see a nice surge of good fishing until the end of the season.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Got 'em said:


> Water all along the east coast has cooled pretty significantly...
> http://www.nodc.noaa.gov/dsdt/cwtg/catl.html
> 
> Now if only the water will clear up and not too much junk flows down the Chesapeake, we will see a nice surge of good fishing until the end of the season.


Where? 


9


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Got 'em said:


> Water all along the east coast has cooled pretty significantly...
> http://www.nodc.noaa.gov/dsdt/cwtg/catl.html
> 
> Now if only the water will clear up and not too much junk flows down the Chesapeake, we will see a nice surge of good fishing until the end of the season.


It's funny how all the waters up and down the coast are within a degree or 5. I guess it's all the same water.


----------

